# Asus M5A97 MB, 5.1 rear speakers problem.



## Mikehame

I have Asus M5A97 motherboard. I'm using on board sound card, with latest Realtek Audio drivers.

My speakers are Genius SW-HF 5.1 5000.

Problem is in my rear speakers. They do work, but in high pitch tone, no voice is coming out of them (really irritating), you can only hear cymbals.

I tried every option in Realtek HD Audio Manager, no luck.
Also I tried speakers on different PC, they work fine.

Thanx in advance.


----------



## Okedokey

So then you either have them incorrectly set up, incorrect driver or out of date driver or incorrect settings.  Gotta be one of these.


----------



## jamesd1981

You said you tried the speakers on another machine, do you have another set of speakers or headphones to try in your own pc ?


----------



## Mikehame

jamesd1981 said:


> You said you tried the speakers on another machine, do you have another set of speakers or headphones to try in your own pc ?



Yes I tried to set my headphones to act like my rear speakers, but they still produce that high pitch tone, just like my real rear speakers.

I even tried to set my rear speakers to act like side speakers plug them in gray port, changed system to 7.1 to try to trick it, still got high pitch tone.


----------



## Mikehame

Okedokey said:


> So then you either have them incorrectly set up, incorrect driver or out of date driver or incorrect settings.  Gotta be one of these.



No everything is up to date, and I cheeked my set up over and over again.


----------



## jamesd1981

Is it the same in both the front and rear green audio port ?


----------



## Mikehame

jamesd1981 said:


> Is it the same in both the front and rear green audio port ?



?? My front speakers (green port) and central/subwoofer (orange port) works fine.

I only have problem with my rear speakers (black port)

Don't have those ports in front panel, only have mic and headphones ports.
I don't imagine how I could try what you are suggesting.


----------



## AlienMenace

Mikehame said:


> I have Asus M5A97 motherboard. I'm using on board sound card, with latest Realtek Audio drivers.
> 
> My speakers are Genius SW-HF 5.1 5000.
> 
> Problem is in my rear speakers. They do work, but in high pitch tone, no voice is coming out of them (really irritating), you can only hear cymbals.
> 
> I tried every option in Realtek HD Audio Manager, no luck.
> Also I tried speakers on different PC, they work fine.
> 
> Thanx in advance.


Maybe it is  a bad part of the MB, I have a M5A97 R2.0 MB and mine sounds great. I have a 4.1 setup. In it.


----------



## jamesd1981

What motherboard do you have ? regardless of front or back the audio connection is always colour coded green.

You should have a green port at rear which is built into motherboard and one at the front of your case.


----------



## AlienMenace

jamesd1981 said:


> What motherboard do you have ? regardless of front or back the audio connection is always colour coded green.
> 
> You should have a green port at rear which is built into motherboard and one at the front of your case.


*He says at the top: *
That he has a "Asus M5A97 motherboard" and the green port is set for the Front speakers and the Black port is for the rear speakers. Like it suppose to be.

To the OP. You do have them pushed all the way in right, maybe you might have to move the plug out of the port a little to see if makes any difference. I had a old motherboard that I did that to.


----------



## Mikehame

I have read on the web. That my sound card (motherboard), is using some "fill in sound spectrum" technology for STEREO sounds, like Winamp mp3 where I tested it all time.

When I'm playing game ex. Alien vs. Predator 2010, and set 5.1 in game sound options.
Everything works fine, rear speakers works fine, and I have perfect surround sound. 

Also, when I'm watching YouTube clips, rear speakers are working fine.

Conclusion: Only stereo sound produce that "fill in sound" for rear speakers.
Which sounds good, music from Winamp sounds good. I only opened this post, because I find it irritating that my front, and rear speakers are not producing same sound.

Thanx everybody.


----------

